# Battlefield Hardline 2  Leak: Erscheint im Herbst



## Bandicoot (1. April 2018)

Hallo Community,

Ach du Dickes Ei....

""Bisher gingen die Gerüchte zu Battlefield 5 eher in die Richtung, dass  es in den Zweiten Weltkrieg geht. 
Das nun aufgetauchte Gerücht ist  allerdings deutlich glaubwürdiger, detaillierter und bietet eine  handfeste Überraschung!
DICE wird im Herbst Battlefield Hardline 2  veröffentlichen und damit einen anderen Weg einschlagen, als man es  bisher erwartet hat. 
Das Fehlen von echter Konkurrenz im „Modern  Wargare“-Setting wurde dabei von einem Producer als großes Plus und  einen Hauptgrund für die Entscheidung genannt. 
Und wir fassen zusammen,  was man wissen muss…

Battlefield Hardline 2 – Leak: Erscheint im Herbst; wird grosser und extremer – Battlefield Series

Ich lass das mal so im Raum stehen,  wir werden ja sehen....

Quelle: Battlefield Series – Die Fanseite rund um Battlefield.

Frohe Ostern euch alle


----------



## chaotium (1. April 2018)

Kann nicht sein, ich hab hier doch das Battlefield 5 Alpha, der Nachfolger von BF3 & 4


----------



## eXquisite (1. April 2018)

April April


----------

